# I have a leather spike collar & wire basket muzzle



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

That I just have no use for. They were made to fit a pit bull. Is it okay if I ask if anyone would like to buy either/both of them??

Here's one pic of each, being modeled by my Gypsy-dawg, who really doesn't like to have her picture taken. LoL





If the managers don't mind, I'll post more pics and price later. If it's not okay, I won't.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

If anyone's interested, just PM me. I won't post prices here, but I will say that I will take care of shipping costs, so you don't have to worry about that. Here are more pics. Click each picture to see it larger:









The muzzle I got from Leerburg. It is the female pitbull size



















Neither of these have been worn much. The collar's probably been worn three times, and two of those times were for pictures. It is a REALLY nice collar, and would look killer on a dog with short fur. The muzzle has only been worn in the house. I got it when I thought it was going to be our only option for taking her out in public since she was becoming more and more dog aggressive. Before I had to actually use it, though, I found a trainer that helped me fix that problem.

Gypsy got a handful of cookies afterwards for being such a good model. O


----------

